# Need help with angelfish behavior



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

hey guys my angelfish laid their eggs yesterday (December 12th) and everything was fine all day till about 9-10 pm tonight where i saw the male and female fighting? 
i grabbed my phone and recorded it, is this behavior normal or should i separate the male from the female for couple days. ill be removing the eggs once they are wigglers

The male is the bigger and the female is the smaller one


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

That's a Peruvian angle female, They can be quite feisty during breeding I know because I have one just like her currently. You could separate them but it is fairly normal for that species. Poor male is way smaller and just taking the whooping lol. He is a smaller species as well so he really doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

uhm its the other way around, the large angle is the male and the small one is the female


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

oops well either way it still is the same thing, just reversed to the male now  he is a nice Peruvian 

After watching it a second time on a larger screen it looks like the male isn't really hitting her. He seems to be slowing down and really just nudging her the first few attempts and She is trying to fight back a bit but ya he is always going to be bigger then her so he has a big size advantage.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

ye i also seen him nipping under her mouth and on her forehead couple times well i hope this isnt something serious


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

There is always going to be a dominate fish especially while breeding the hormones are amped up and they get a bit rough. If you see some serious damage you could always put a divider in the tank to keep them apart and let the female get away.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Will they calm down if i remove the eggs?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

My female does that to my male because she is the boss of the tank and there are no egg's so no probably not but you could try if you think it might help. The only thing about moving the eggs is you are going to greatly reduce the chance of them surviving if you separate them from mom to early.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay, i just checked them and i see that the male is by the eggs picking up the ones that are falling off and he keeps pushing the female to the other side of the tank


----------



## driftwood (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a pair that do the same thing. The male is OK the first day, but by day 2 he will not let the female anywhere near the eggs. After awhile he seems to get bored and proceeds to eat all the eggs.
I let all my other pairs keep their eggs until they hatch out, I then remove the slate while the wigglers are still attached. With the "problem" pair I remove the eggs and the aggression doesn't develop.
Hatching the eggs manually isn't usually too much of a problem.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Thats driftwood, thats what i am planning to do, the eggs just started to wiggle ill give it till tonight or tomorrow morning before switching them over to a different tank and hope the male and female start getting along again


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if i can put a small pleco together with the angelfish fry will he mind his own business is or will he eat the fry? If he gets along i need one so he can clean up the bottom of the tank ( left over food) so there wont be a fungus attack. My fry is 11-12 days old right now

And btw the pleco would go in my fry tank not the breeding tank


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

glad to hear your fry are doing well. raising baby angels is so fun because each is unique and they are so cool to see develop their shapes as well.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

if they are free swimming the pleco shoud leave them alone.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

They are all free swimmers now, have 2 batch together about 150 fry i have 3 red cherry shrimps with them 2 of the rcs unfortunately died going to get more soon

Thank you

Shekib


----------

